# When to Switch from Puppy to Adult Dog Food?



## tmc1284 (Jun 19, 2020)

My male Labrador Retriever is 14 months and 20 days old. I have been feeding him "Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food" since I have had him at 12 weeks old.

When should I switch my Labrador from puppy dog food to adult dog food? Is it supposed to be when he has stopped growing? The sire is 110-120lbs and the Dam is 90-95lbs. My dog is a male and I would guess that he is close to 80lbs now.


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

You should switch from puppy to adult dog food when your dog is 75-85 percent of his adult size. Because at that time, your dog's growth becomes slow. So if your labrador is 75-85 percent of his adult size, then you can switch its food to adult one.


----------

